# NGD: B.C. Rich Mockingbird Exotic Classic!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I traded my Marshall JCM900 SL-X for a 2006(?) B.C. Rich Mockingbird Exotic Classic loaded with EMGs.

I received it today and cleaned it up abit and put some new Slinky's on it and it ROCKS! I don't know if it's because it is new to me or what, but it plays NICE!

The neck is wider than my LPs, but it has really low action and plays very fast. So far I'm way more impressed than I thought I would be.

What is a NGD post without pics?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

verrry niiice... and great photos really do this great looking guitar justice


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. I love cloud inlays, and though I'm not a pointy guitar guy, I love the shape of this. There was another for sale around here recently too. Lovely guitars in my opinion. Congratulations.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola La La...that is nice man. and one hell of a good trade.. THat could almost be a Dave Mustain Signature model..


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice man. I picked up an ST a while back. CRAZY playing guitars.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*ZOMG*

that's the finest guitar porn i've seen since i came into this forum. if you ever decide you don't love her anymore, please contact me


i'm going to need some tissues, and some alone time.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone....gotta ciggarette?


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

That's a sweet ax man!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ONe thing...is that BC Rich was one of the only guitar to ever come up with a "NEW" Shape that actually WORKED...and man does it work..


----------

